# Kostenlos Mails von Seite verschicken?!



## istegal (16. August 2005)

Hi

Ich brauche zum testen einen Server um die Mailfunktion zu testen. Leider kenne ich keinen Service, der das kostenlos anbietet.    

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es einen gratis Server mit Mailfunktion gibt?


mfg istegal


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. August 2005)

Mercury Mail. Mach Deinen PC zum Mailserver, dann kannst Du die mail()-Funktion testen. Du brauchst nur einen gültigen SMTP-Account bei irgend einem Mail-Anbieter.
http://www.pmail.com/downloads.htm


----------

